# DD rode a roller coaster *UPDATE, a year later, page #4.. WARNING, sensitive content*



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Typo disclaimer:NAK on and off









My head is seriously spinning. I had no idea where to post this.. it started off going to the Family Safety forum but I wasn't sure because I started venting, and then I thought about personal growth because of my ridiculous actions.. and then I figured that I just didn't know and I put it in here. I hope that that's okay.

At what age do you find it appropriate for a child to ride a roller coaster? What about other amusement-park type rides?

I have a story which led me to my question







Yesterday, after going out to eat a Valentine's day brunch with our in-laws, they offered to pay for us to go with DD to the place nextdoor- a chuck-e-cheese type thing, only with small amusement park rides (which I didn't know about). I had never been there before. I assumed it was just a play place type thing for kids (tunnels and such), and thought my 25 month old DD would have some fun for a special treat, since we've been rather cooped up this winter.

So I sit down to nurse the baby, and FIL and SIL (who is 15, nonetheless) tell me they are going to take DD to play. Like I said- I thought they were going in the play land area.. I had NO IDEA they had roller coasters! They're kind of hidden and the whole place was a zoo (another reason I really regret going). They took DD on a few and came back with her. She wanted to go on for another ride. I was finished with the baby, so I figured I'd go and check it out. I ended up going on with her. Ohh my goodness. They didnt check height or anything (there wasn't anything to measure them either). I should have told them to stop the ride and find it totally irresponsibe of me that I actually let DD ride it that last time. The little rail thing was totally too big for her and had I not been clutching her she'd have gone sailing into the air.

This totally freaked me out and I'm so angry at myself and at my ILs for taking her on those rides (though that one I went on with her was her last ride and I put my foot down). She's still rear facing in her car seat and I'm huge on that and I can't believe I let her ride that ride. It just makes me want to throw up. I also found out that they let her ride on one ride ALONE! SIL was trying to go with her but they said that she was too tall. Nevermind the 2yo. I know DD is tall and looks like she's 3yo, but c'mon. I wouldn't even let a 3yo ride alone. It was a ride where these little airplane cars (shaped like bananas) are all attatched to long arms and spin around a tall pole while going up and down (think merry-go-round). Anyways- THEY LET HER RIDE ALONE.







I was pretty angry at them for this and their defense was that "oh, she was on the broken one anyways, so it didn't carry her into the air, just stayed at ground level". Ugh. So she was on a broken on top of it.

I called my husband at his job (he was about to get off) and he came to the place and took us home.

...

So very sorry about the excessive venting... my main question was about the roller coasters, but please feel free to chime in about this situation and what you would've done (and feel free to flame me.. I know I deserve it







)


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

If they don't meet height requirements, it's obviously not safe. Can you find out who licenses them in your state/area and send in a report? Perhaps call the licensing boards for amusement and find out.

I took my kids to Disneyland in CA this past summer, but my youngest, now 2.25 is tall and loved the rides, although he was unable to ride all of them.

I find your post disturbing. Ejection can be fatal.









Liz


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

hmm where you are dont they have v. strict rules about who can go on rides alone or not.

my dd has been going on rides since she was 2 years old. by herself. because i cant go on them. i throw up.

however the rides guys are VERY strict here. wont allow a child by herself if she doesnt meet the criteria.

a ride that's broken? they are allowing that to happen?!!!

those airplane rides here have seat belts. and the bar. if the kid doesnt sit in snuggly then they are not allowed in.

but i would have been really mad in your case too. esp. at their blaze' attitude.

more than them i am mad at the rides people who dont check for stuff like that. in most cases - esp. with little child - the person checks themselves even if the adult has put the belt or bar on. he always makes sure.


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

In general, I would have to see the roller coaster to make the call on the child depending on their age. I've seen some "roller coasters" that I'd easily let a 2 year old go on unattended (they're about as wild as the little roller coaster ride on toy that's available to purchase for home). With that being said, the situation you described does NOT sound like something I would feel comfortable with at all. I would absolutely report the place to the authorities that license such things. There's no excuse for those type of safety hazards, and really, it's only a matter of time until a child ends up seriously injured. As for the inlaws taking her on a couple of rides, honestly I didn't see it and no one but they know how well they may or may not have had your child secured, kwim? I still don't like the idea of a small child being jerked around, but I didn't see the roller coaster to know if that's a concern. Overall I don't think I'd be very pleased at all though!


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm in Illinois.. I'm going to check that out. The attendants were maybe 16 or 17 years old. They push the bar down and leave it at that


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I think kids should be able to go on rides as long as they meet the height requirements and want to go on the rides. I think it is awful that they aren't reinforcing the height requirements at the place you went to and you should definitely report it, but it sounds like your dd had fun and like she is a child who will like wild rides that she is big enough for. I think you should be careful to ask about height requirements for rides next time you go to an amusement park just in case they aren't enforced.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WindyCityMom* 

They didnt check height or anything (there wasn't anything to measure them either).

I'm a bit confused by this part. Are you saying they didn't enforce height requirements or that there were no height requirements.

I've seen plenty of kiddie rollercoasters and if my DD wanted to ride alone, that would be OK with me. Some kids like scary rides. I did as a kid, but I've grown out of it and they make me nauseus. I always rode alone. My parents were older and not about to od anything like that. Without seeing the roller coaster, it's hard to understand what was going on. On the whole, it sounds like your daughter enjoyed it and was ready to ride alone. If the kid had been plopped on the coaster and spent the ride with tears streaming down their face screaming for help, I'd have a problem with it.


----------



## karemore (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank goodness your daughter is OK.

I don't think you can be angry at your fil and sil since you yourself took your DD on the ride. But in the future I'd be more vigilant when they have your child(ren).

Next you need to forgive yourself.

Yes, your child could have gotten seriously injured if she had come out of the roller coaster car. Thank God she didn't. Take this as a learning experience and no matter how tired/distracted/busy you are from now on, pay closer attention.

You know your child better than anyone else. Even if other people would have let their kids on the ride alone, if you know your child might try to get up, or might not be able to hold on, or whatever, it's OK to say no.

I understand why you got so upset, but try not to beat yourself up over it. It's obvious you care about your daughter and about her safety.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Totally depends on the roller coaster.

We don't have any rides around here, except during the county fair. Those things freak me out because of how quickly they're put up but I do know that's my own issue. I'm not a fan of rides at all for myself. But dh loves them and the kids love them. So he takes them.

If it was one of the little kid roller coasters, I wouldn't have a problem. But I wouldn't allow my kid to ride on a ride alone at that age, no matter what the ride was.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

I'm in IL and I'm confused as to where you were - was this a Chuck-E-Cheese type place with the INDOOR little roller coasters or at an amusement park like Great America with large, outdoor roller coasters?

Because those little ones inside? I'd be fine with that. Heck, DS went on some at KiddieLand and Great America this summer and he's 3.

I think it depends on the ride and the kid but I wouldn't immediately be upset.


----------



## *Eva* (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WindyCityMom* 
I'm in Illinois.. I'm going to check that out. The attendants were maybe 16 or 17 years old. They push the bar down and leave it at that









Where was it they took her?


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

There is no doubt, they should have asked your permission first.

From what you are describing though, it doesn't sound like she was on what most people think of as an actual roller coaster. These were inside a building right? If I understand correctly, when she was alone she just went around in a circle. If that is the case, I would have totally been ok with that.

I would call the place and ask about height or weight limits. Hopefully your state requires rides to be inspected and even though you describe the one your dd rode as broken, it was still safe.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

If it was an indoor roller coaster, I think I would have let ds ride on it. (he's 2.5 and I think he would love it).

I also won't be mad at your ILs. They asked if they could take your dd in, you said yes. You didn't know what was in there, but they might have known and assumed you knew. You did not ask clarifying questions or set limitations. The staff felt it was okay for your dd to ride the ride. Therefore all the information your ILs could have would be that it is okay for her to ride the ride.


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WindyCityMom* 
At what age do you find it appropriate for a child to ride a roller coaster? What about other amusement-park type rides?

As soon as they are tall enough and they want to go. if there was no height restriction and they wanted to go, I would let them if it looked safe to me. I couldn't wait until they were big enough to start riding rides - I LOOOOOOOVE amusement parks.

We go to Great America about 20-30 times over the summer season, have been going since before the kids could walk, and my kids have been riding kiddie rides alone since they were 16-17 months and riding the kiddie roller coasters with me as soon as they were tall enough. When they were little, I would put my arms around them and hold them so the jerkiness didn't hurt their necks or heads.

I am curious because we are always looking for fun stuff to do inside - what is the name of the place you went?


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellien C* 
I'm a bit confused by this part. Are you saying they didn't enforce height requirements or that there were no height requirements.

There were no posted height requirements.. so maybe parents are to use their own judgement.. which I don't feel I did well.

This was a small ride, but it still thrashed DD about, and myself as well. It was not a smooth ride by any means.

I'm thinking of calling the place and asking about height/size/age requirements for the rides, just to settle my own mind.


----------



## uumomma (Jun 10, 2007)

did she have fun?


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

To the chicagoans asking- i'm not sure if posting the name would violate the UA.. maybe i'll pm you all


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WindyCityMom* 
To the chicagoans asking- i'm not sure if posting the name would violate the UA.. maybe i'll pm you all









I would love that!! Thanks!!


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Another Illinois person curious about where this is!


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok-PMs sent!


----------



## expecting-joy (Sep 15, 2007)

Hmm, I don't know about the specific rides or your IL's actions, but I can tell you our kids started riding on kiddie roller coasters very young and I had no problem with it FOR THEM. They were also riding alone on merry-go-rounds before 18 months, but it's very specific to the particular ride and the particular child, the environment, parental approval, etc.

I'm sorry you had such a scare. It sounds like you dc was not traumatized, though, in any way, so I'm glad to hear that. It sounds like you'll need to ask the ILs to be more specific in the future.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

As to the in-laws.....because you did give them permission to take her with them to "play".....and it was YOU who had the misunderstanding as to what exactly "playing" meant, I sort of feel like that's on you. It's not like they lied to you or anything. So i'm havign a hard time finding fault with them in this scenario. Now, if you had told them prior to this "my child is not to ride mechanical rides" and they did it anyway, that would be a WHOLE 'nuther story...but it sounds like they offerred to take their grandchildren to a fun place, they had your agreement to take the kids to the rides, at leats they "thought" they did. I think it's one of those parenting things you sort of have to learn..never ASSUME that another persons judgemnent is going to be your own. Some people have no issues with small children going on rides, some people have no issues feeding their kids McDonalds, some people have no issues having a gun in the home, some people have no issues letting uncle stan, the convicted child molester, live with them for a while and babysitting the kids while they run out ot the store. Ask, ask, ask.
As to the "park"...I would hope the staff was following proper procedure. If you have reason to believe they weren't, i think that deserves a complaint phonecall. But..it's quite possible that some of the rides truly didn't have a height restriction, or that the child met it. My eperience has been that the minimum height for small kids rides is 32-36 inches, and your child might very well be that tall.

I took dd to an amusement park for the first time when she was 10 months old. I have pics of her having a blast on little cars, boats, a tiny roller coaster, train, merry-go-round, etc. Ds first when when he was 18 months - he was not able to ride as much stuff, because he's super tiny, but he still had fun. We did however, scrupulously obey the height requirements. We've had great experiences at the 2 places we have taken our young children, the staff, even the young teens that seem to abound in those places, were always very careful about checking for height, buckling the child, or affixing the bar, etc. I would certainly be upset if they did not. As ot the bar thing...is it possible that YOU being in the car with her actually made it so the bar could not be tightened down effctively? I know I've had that happen..because I am much bigger than my children..therefore, with the bar tightened down on ME, it is extremely lose on my child, and yes, I hold on to them. BUT..if they were on alone, the bar would have been tightened down on THEM, and therefore have been much, much tighter. That might not have been the case in your situation, but it has been my personal experience.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
As ot the bar thing...is it possible that YOU being in the car with her actually made it so the bar could not be tightened down effctively? I know I've had that happen..because I am much bigger than my children..therefore, with the bar tightened down on ME, it is extremely lose on my child, and yes, I hold on to them. BUT..if they were on alone, the bar would have been tightened down on THEM, and therefore have been much, much tighter. That might not have been the case in your situation, but it has been my personal experience.

I know what you mean







That wasn't the case though, as the bar didn't come down to touch me even- which now that I think of it, is a bit unsettling.


----------



## expecting-joy (Sep 15, 2007)

It really is hard to address the roller coaster safety issue without knowling which ride you are talking about. Many children's rides do not have tight bars because the rides do not move very quickly and the child would not be harmed or ejected in an accident. Again, it is up to the parent to make an informed choice for the child as to his/her maturity and developmental readiness for such a ride. I don't know your child, so again, it is hard to say if it was safe or unsafe.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WindyCityMom* 
I know what you mean







That wasn't the case though, as the bar didn't come down to touch me even- which now that I think of it, is a bit unsettling.









It does seem like maybe things weren't being properly secured..which is very worrisome, even for people like me who like theme parks, LOL! I woudl certainly say/do something if you feel like the place was endangering people. I know that in the current economic climate, theme parks have been hit HARD, and I'm concerned that maybe things like necesary repairs aren't being made due to budget issues. Stuff like that would REALLY scare me.


----------



## khaoskat (May 11, 2006)

All rides will have a safety plaque. That plaque will list the State's Revised Code that govern amusement rides. They will also list height requirements.

We have one of those an hour or two away, and I think the height requirement is like 36 inches.

As for the airplane ride thing, they really are very tame and generally child controlled. The mechanism that raises/lowers might have needed fixed, or the little button to cause it to rise up may not have worked in the plane.

My kids (6,4,2) all love King's Island, about 40 minutes from here. My eldest has been riding, what was at the time called Taxi Jam, since he was 18 months of age and the other two since they were 2 years of age.

My 2 year old has been riding the Kite eating Tree at Cedar Point since the day she turned 2.

As long as the rides have safety features (the bar probably couldn't come all the way down and still accomodate you in the same seat), and the attendants are watching, the rides are generally safe. My eldest was 6 1/2 years old and riding this with his Dad...
http://www.cedarpoint.com/public/par...orce/index.cfm

He rides this every time we go, and I have let him go by himself
http://www.cedarpoint.com/public/par...agon/index.cfm

He just rode these with me this summer and enjoyed them as well:

http://www.cedarpoint.com/public/par...reak/index.cfm

http://www.cedarpoint.com/public/par...ride/index.cfm

He rides this one solo and I ride with his brother:
http://www.cedarpoint.com/public/par...ress/index.cfm

He and his brother ride this one together without an adult...

http://www.cedarpoint.com/public/par...mini/index.cfm

My daughter has ridden these and enjoys them...by herself or with her brothers if there is no height requirements...if height requirements I or DH ride with her:

http://www.cedarpoint.com/public/par...dren/index.cfm

This is just one of two amusement parks we go to during the summer. The kids love it and it allows them to be kids. Even though she is only two and she is extra tall, doesn't mean she is not ready to ride things.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Since almost ALL amusement parks have height limits posted and check the heights to get on a place that doesn't do that is negligent.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

My daughter was going on those by age 2. But, it was a little kiddie ride that was meant for the toddler to age five kid. It wasn't scary, or something she could fall out of.

One time though, when she was about eight, I let her go on one of those swings that spins around on the long chains..... and she came thisclose to falling out of it. It was at Knotts Berry Farm. They had to shut it down and a skinny teenager had to run under her, holding onto her leg until it finally stopped and he could help her get right side up. (the whole swing flipped over with her in it) THEN, they had the audacity to tell me she was too thin to ride on it safely, and *I* should have known better.


----------



## Jackies Ladybug (Jun 19, 2008)

just an fyi, a lot of those go in a circle up and down rides (airplanes, dumbo, etc) have a stationary unit that doesnt go up and down for the more cautious rider.
it may not have been broken at all and may have been the best option for if she were wanting to ride alone.
the other parts, i dont have enough info to comment on.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I wouldn't have worried much about it. Are you sure the height requirement wasn't posted? Or not on a easy visual mark on the gate? Something the attendant might see but no you?


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

sounds pretty mild to me. i would have totally let my kids ride when they were toddlers.


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellien C* 
I'm a bit confused by this part. Are you saying they didn't enforce height requirements or that there were no height requirements.

I've seen plenty of kiddie rollercoasters and if my DD wanted to ride alone, that would be OK with me. Some kids like scary rides. I did as a kid, but I've grown out of it and they make me nauseus. I always rode alone. My parents were older and not about to od anything like that. Without seeing the roller coaster, it's hard to understand what was going on. On the whole, it sounds like your daughter enjoyed it and was ready to ride alone. If the kid had been plopped on the coaster and spent the ride with tears streaming down their face screaming for help, I'd have a problem with it.

This sums up my thoughts pretty well. It seems fine that she rode on a 'broken' one - lots of people ride in cars with things broken and if you knew how many things can be broken on an airplane while it's still allowed in the air you would never fly (I don't, and my DH is a pilot). This whole thing just doesn't seem like a big deal to me.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

This doesn't sound like a situation I would have a problem with. We will be taking our 2.5 year old to Disneyland and any coaster they will let her on that she wants to go on is fine with me.


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *One_Girl* 
I think kids should be able to go on rides as long as they meet the height requirements and want to go on the rides.

This would be my criteria too.


----------



## newmommy7-08 (Feb 2, 2008)

DS rode his first mechanical ride at 12 months 2 weeks. DH has worked for years at Kennywood (a local amusement park) We took DS as soon as he was able to ride and since DH used to manage their kiddie area he was able to run DS's first ride and then rode w/ him the second time around. He would have ridden more, but I didn't feel comfortable belting either of us in with him I was afraid things would be too loose for him. Had my 19 year old skinny minnie cousin been with us he'd have ridden almost everything. Now in my situation it was DH's 13th summer there, he works in rides, spent his first 5 years in kiddieland and knows how dilligent the mechanics are. So I felt completely safe, if you don't feel safe then you are completely justified removing your child from the situation.

ALL rides have height requirements. If they aren't enforcing them they are breaking a law. I can almost guarantee that. However, at 13 months DS met most of the requirements for the kiddie rides so your daughter if she's tall was probably more than tall enough. DS is actually almost tall enough for big rides and he's only 20 months.

As for the plane ride, are you sure it was broken? Some planes don't move on those rides and the operators tell the kids that part is broken... it really isn't. As for an indoor kiddie roller coaster, I would watch the operator if they're competant sure I'd take DS on.... if their starts and stops are really jerky then no...


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
My daughter was going on those by age 2. But, it was a little kiddie ride that was meant for the toddler to age five kid. It wasn't scary, or something she could fall out of.

One time though, when she was about eight, I let her go on one of those swings that spins around on the long chains..... and she came thisclose to falling out of it. It was at Knotts Berry Farm. They had to shut it down and a skinny teenager had to run under her, holding onto her leg until it finally stopped and he could help her get right side up. (the whole swing flipped over with her in it) THEN, they had the audacity to tell me she was too thin to ride on it safely, and *I* should have known better.

OMG!!! My heart is racing just thinking about that. How scary that must have been for all of you! I'm so glad that your DD wasn't hurt. hugs to you.


----------



## lah7 (Dec 31, 2006)

My ride-loving daughter was going on roller coasters and other rides by herself as soon as she was tall enough and would sit still.

As long as your daughter had a good time, I wouldn't even dream of making an issue of it, especially since they asked you to take her to play.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

It looks like an awesome place!

My fear at that age would be if a child were to get scared and try to climb out of it during the ride. I'd at least want the child secured well enough that he/she would be unable to stand up.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

As soon as they're tall enough for the ride, my kids were on . . . my son was 3.5 this summer when we went to Busch Gardens, and he went on everything he was tall enough for (and we told him to stand up a little taller so he could go on a few other rides, too, which we'd been on and which were perfectly safe). My kids LOVE rides, and we have a blast going to places like that . . . the best part about Disney this year was that my son was finally tall enough to go on Thunder Mountain Railroad and Splash Mountain -- he was SO thrilled. These were big rides too . . . the kids were going on kiddie rides and roller coasters at the boardwalk when they were 2 or so.


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

I just wanted to offer sympathy. We go with the 'if they're tall enough and want to go on, their big enough' rule, and that generally works out great.

One time, though, we were at a local festival, and my son (who was about your child's age) was making the rounds of the kiddie rides. We came to one ride that looked just like the others (little cars that go around), and I let him on without a worry. Once the ride started moving, though, I nearly freaked out. I don't know if the operator was bad, or the ride was in poor condition, but it was the bumpiest, jerkiest ride I've ever seen and the lap belts were not tight enough to hold my son in well. He was sliding all over the seat, and his little head was bobbing all over. Thankfully, everything was just fine, but I felt horrible, and it took me quite awhile to get over the 'worst mommy in the world' feeling. Please be gentle on yourself!


----------



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Since almost ALL amusement parks have height limits posted and check the heights to get on a place that doesn't do that is negligent.

IME, many of these rides don't have height requirements. We have a couple of places with maximum heights because they are intended for toddlers. Others just don't have height restrictions at all. I think that's probably the case here.

I honestly don't understand the concern. Clearly this place is intended for small children. Your dd seems to have enjoyed it. The ride just concerned you. Without more information, I just don't understand the real problem.

My kids have been on those airplane rides since about 18 months by themselves. They're not jerky, so I'm wondering if you have sensitivity to movement that makes it feel so rough to you. Plus, the ones that don't go up and down are pretty common. I'm sure some have a broken mechanism. Others have an operator control that allows them to keep the child from controlling the movement.

My kids are free to ride what they want as long as they meet the requirements for the park and they want to ride. I've seen other parents (of friends) tell their children rides will "scare" them when our children were riding and their kids wanted to. Honestly that's more a parent issue than a child or amusement park issue.


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
(and we told him to stand up a little taller so he could go on a few other rides, too, which we'd been on and which were perfectly safe).

Glad to know I am not the only one that does this!!

I did the same thing this year at Disney. DD wanted so badly to go on Expedition Everest and Space Mountain so I told her to make sure she stood up super tall because she only measured 43.75" at the doctors office and you have to be 44" to ride. Her shoes helped her get there and she had an absolute blast on the rides.


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

In Illinois . . . if it was the place with the monkey theme, we were there when le kid was about 26 months old, and he rode the roller coaster with my husband, and the airplane ride by himself, and the spinny-in-a-circle ride with me. They all had min heights, if you asked the attendants, but even being a shortie at the 5th percentile for height, le kid was over their height limits for the three rides.

They didn't let him on bumper cars, because he did not meet the restrictions.

Edited: hmm, if it's the monkey themed one, we were at the location that has since closed, so the new/renovated location isn't the one I'm talking about.


----------



## mommariffic (Mar 18, 2009)

I wouldn't be mad

Those indoor rides are small, and for toddlers. DD has been going on rides since we brought her to Disney before she was 2, including one similar to the air plane but I think it was a flying carpet? Anyway, she loved it. She shrieked and hollered and she still talks about it.

I guess your IL's seemed kind of laid back about it because the place is designed for kids, and it was perfectly safe? I know mine would take DD on a ride without asking, and wouldn't compromise her safety if they thought it was inappropriate.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

When my dd was about four she threw the most AMAZING tantrum because she wanted to ride this

Of course they would not let her on it, but she really wanted to.









That ride sounds like it was made for a toddler, I would have let my child ride it.


----------



## Rivka5 (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
I also won't be mad at your ILs. They asked if they could take your dd in, you said yes. You didn't know what was in there, but they might have known and assumed you knew. You did not ask clarifying questions or set limitations. The staff felt it was okay for your dd to ride the ride. Therefore all the information your ILs could have would be that it is okay for her to ride the ride.

Yes, this.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MtBikeLover* 
Glad to know I am not the only one that does this!!

I did the same thing this year at Disney. DD wanted so badly to go on Expedition Everest and Space Mountain so I told her to make sure she stood up super tall because she only measured 43.75" at the doctors office and you have to be 44" to ride. Her shoes helped her get there and she had an absolute blast on the rides.

My daughter LOVES both those rides. Space Mountain was closed when we were there in November, so I'm hoping it's open again by the time we go back in December. She was disappointed (though I was a little relieved . . . her brother REALLY wanted to ride and is only 40" . . . even platform sneakers wouldn't help his cause)!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I wouldn't be upset about it, personally. But of course it's hard to know exactly what we are talking about here, w/o being there and seeing the ride/safety bar. I do think they are often desiged to not be touching the occupant, but that doesn't mean they won't hold them in once the ride is going, iykwim.

My kids went on kiddie type of roller coasters indoors and outdoors as toddlers. Heck, my DS was not even 2.5 last summer when we went to Disneyland and his favorite ride was the Matterhorn (fast, zippy, jerky roller coaster with the Abominable snowman in the huge white mountain). We used our own judegement, and as it turned out he as well as the 4 yo loved it and begged to go on it again and again.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Well if they had disrespected her by forcing her on when she was scared, that would be a problem.

Or if they had known/guessed I would object and lied by omission, that would be a problem.

Otherwise, I'd be thankful for her guardian angel and try to move on from it.

I do know that feeling though. I remember one time we took my little brother to universal studios. I forget which roller coaster it was, but he "just" hit the height requirements. Well I rode with him and had to hold onto him to keep him IN IT. I am not kidding. I was like 11 years old and crying the entire time. It was so scary to think that he might have gone on it alone.


----------



## AirMiami (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WindyCityMom* 
To the chicagoans asking- i'm not sure if posting the name would violate the UA.. maybe i'll pm you all









Please PM me the name, this place sounds fun for my kid when she's a bit older!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VisionaryMom* 
IME, many of these rides don't have height requirements. We have a couple of places with maximum heights because they are intended for toddlers. Others just don't have height restrictions at all. I think that's probably the case here.

Ah, well, if the rides are at that level, then nevermind.









I was confused by the one that was jolting to an adult and thought they'd all been larger rides like that.


----------



## PrincessAnika (Feb 8, 2010)

i used to work at an amusement park - http://www.dutchwonderland.com - designed for families with children under 12 (but everybody loves it).
they have one of those spaceship rides. goes MAYBE 4ft in the air. there are models that have some that go up and some that do not, the one they have is operator controlled, in going up/down, and there are models that are child controlled - the button to press can be difficult for younger children so they may have just told her it was "broken" so she wouldn't feel bad about not being able to get it up, or it may truely have been unable to go up, however if it does not interfere with the safety of the ride it may still be ran as normal. height restriction is under 54" to ride, and if a child can sit up unsupported they can ride (adjustable seatbelts); yes i had some 8/9month olds who rode, quite safely, and loved it - in 7 years there I never had any child try to stand up, and they only way they would have been able to is if they took off the belt (difficult clip, most couldn't figure it out at the end of hte ride when it was time to get off). this i would not worry about.
the roller coaster - without seeing it i would have no idea. we did have one roller coaster that went around in two circles, safe for young kids yes, but if the parent was on and the lapbar did not securly fit down on teh child (T shaped bar coming up from the floor) i advised parents to 'hold on to him/her securly' for added safety and protection. that one WAS very bumpy and 'rough' but in 7 yrs only had one child complain - yet had parents complain on an almost daily basis - it's all in perception. minimum height for that particular model was 36" to ride with adult, 42" to ride alone.

Quote:

She wanted to go on for another ride........They didnt check height or anything (there wasn't anything to measure them either).
May not have 'checked' her because they remembered her from earlier and had checked her then - i did this all the time, check a kid who is borderline, kid rides 2-3 times, comes back half hr later - if i remembered the kid specifically, i didn't check again. also, while you may not have seen a specific height stick, many places will make the fence in line at the required height to ride, we had a few that we 'checked against the fence'.

Quote:

At what age do you find it appropriate for a child to ride a roller coaster? What about other amusement-park type rides?
when the child can ride safely and enjoy it, provided safety restrictions are met.


----------



## beru (Nov 19, 2007)

OP, your story makes me feel very anxious and many of the responses make me feel like I must be incredibly uptight. I am apparently much more cautious about amusement rides than is typical! I am surprised. My daughter is 28 months old and I would be very cautious bringing her on any rides where I was not in control. I went through this when my 5 year old was her age. The two of us would watch the ride once and talk about it. I wanted to make sure he wouldn't be surprised by it. The thought of him trying to get up in the middle of the ride because he was scared or something worried me. I also liked to watch once because I would get to see if the operator was conscientious enough for my standards. And finally, I got to see the restraints in action.

[BTW, I am personally a roller coaster addict. I used to live 25 minutes from Six Flags New England and I would stop there on my way home from work to ride the Superman roller coaster once or twice. (I got lots of fun comments from kids in line because I was in my professional clothes.) OTOH, my daughter is still rear-facing at 28 months.]

I wouldn't be mad at the in-laws. It sounds like a miscommunication. They probably thought you knew what they were up to and since it was legal and sanctioned by the establishment it didn't occur to them to question the safety of the rides.


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Ah, well, if the rides are at that level, then nevermind.









I was confused by the one that was jolting to an adult and thought they'd all been larger rides like that.

In my experience, a lot of the little rides that are generally for smaller kids are actually more jolting/stop-and-go than you'd expect, because they have brakes in place to keep speeds down and their small size means that the cars jolt a bit when they "switch" direction. We've got a Legoland nearby, and it has a "train" on a single level track that goes around this lego adventure thing, and despite it being small, slow and single-leveled, it was still horribly jolty--enough to start making me feel a bit seasick.

The place I was describing above (not Legoland), which is think is extremely similar to the place the OP was referring to . . . the roller coaster was a small loop, with the highest/first "hill" maybe 8-9 feet high (I don't remember it being much more than 2-3 feet higher than the top of my head.) Basically, the ride was pulled to the top of the first hill, came down into a bank, went up another hill directly opposite the loop from the first, and then down that hill, into the bank, into the "station". They seemed to run it three times around. The banks were pretty jolty, because I think they had speed limiters of some form on them. The first uphill was jolty each time around, because it the cars were engaged and pulled up the hill.


----------



## MomOf3boyz (Oct 21, 2008)

My sister lives in Chicago and we frequently take our DS's to places down in that area. I would love to know the name of the place as well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, it's the monkey place









I do agree.. it was a miscommunication with my in laws and I.. I just tend to get up in a huff with them easily because of all of the other incidents we have had.

The banana thing goes probably 12ft in the air, I'd say. Adults can't ride because they'd be able to touch the ceiling, I bet.

The coaster is more than just an 8ish ft hill, it's probably a 10ft hill with a quick drop and smaller drops, twists, turns, and a quick zip through a dark room with glow in the dark eyes everywhere-which surpisingly didn't scare my DD at all.

I'm probably just extremely uptight... I myself also love roller coasters though. My husband won't go near them but he doesn't mind DD on them. Anywho- I'm going to PM the rest of the people who'd like to know the name of the place... unless it is okay to post here. If it is, mods, please let me know









Thanks everyone! I suppose I'm a worry wart.


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

Maybe all of us Chicago moms should meet there and we can all ride the roller coaster together with our kids and then give a fact based opinion!









I checked it out the other day when you sent me the PM and I am definitely going to go there one weekend soon. It's a lot closer to me than I thought when I first got the PM. Yeah - something else fun to do in winter!!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cschick* 
In my experience, a lot of the little rides that are generally for smaller kids are actually more jolting/stop-and-go than you'd expect, because they have brakes in place to keep speeds down and their small size means that the cars jolt a bit when they "switch" direction.

Ugh, I'm feeling queasy just thinking about it.









I loved the coasters that turn you upside down specifically because they lock you into those so tightly that you don't bump against the ride at all. (can't handle them any more, my balance has gone all wonky...)


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

DS1's been riding amusement type rides for more than a year. He rode a couple when he was just like 1.5 w/ DH, and then this year he rode a TON at our county fair, another county fair and another street fair... he had a blast! As long as he's big enough and wants to, why not? Most of the little kid roller coasters are pretty tame, really. Yes, they may thrash them about a bit, but thers no real risk of them coming off them... Same for the airplane and other such rdies. DS' favorite was actually the motorcycle/car ride..


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

If you all decide to check that place out, I advise you to go either early, or on a weekday







And pack your lunch and some wet wipes if you plan to use the restroom!


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WindyCityMom* 

At what age do you find it appropriate for a child to ride a roller coaster? What about other amusement-park type rides?


My DD rode a roller coaster before her second birthday. She has loved rides since she was a teeny baby and had been begging us to take her on a roller coaster. I willingly obliged as soon as she was tall enough.









I really believe that as long as the LOs meet the post height requirements, that its reasonably safe.

Now if there were posted height regulations and they weren't followed or my DD's height wasn't checked, then I would be worried.

But otherwise? No way. Totally awesome!!!

And seriously, my DD is counting years until she's tall enough to go on the bigger roller coasters. I'm so proud of my little adrenaline junkie.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ds loves rides, and I let him go on anything he is tall enough for (he is really short, so it isnt much).

I have fudged his height for a few things by having him wear shoes w/inserts), but NOT any ride that would be a safety issue (the ones we did this for were a merry-go-round, where I sat behind him on the horse, and a slide where you ride in a sack, and he was on my lap).

He REALLY wants to go on the roller-coaster at disney but is an inch too short. Rides like that where there is a safety bar, then they have a height limit for a reason, so he will have to wait, even though there were kids a year younger than him that were able to ride when he couldnt!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

It's hard for me to imagine the OP's situation and subsequent anger (not that it is not warrented, just that I have "dare-devil" children). My children LOVE roller coasters, big or small.

Mine have been riding them since they were two or three and always begging to go on the bigger ones. My four year old was so upset last year when he could not ride the racers at King's Island, and my eight year old was "finally" tall enough to ride not only the biggest coasters but also delirum (sp?) and the other "extreem thrill" rides.

I guess, as long as they followed proper procedures, I would not have a problem with my children going on such rides, alone or with someone, so long as they were safe and having fun.

It sounds like OP's DD had fun. Sorry it bothered Momma, though.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

My advice? Breathe. It sounds like those rides are made for little kids. The one you DC went on alone? I'm pretty sure I know what kind it is, and "broken" just means the lifting mechanism isn't working - it's still perfectly safe. Those things don't go fast, and they are built for little kids, it wouldn't be safe for your SiL to be on it with her. I would not worry about this situation, and definitely don't be mad about it! If you upsets you that much, just don't go back. Ok, maybe you made an error in judgment, or maybe you overreacted. Either way, no one was harmed. Lesson learned.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

UPDATE. I know this was posted a lonnng time ago, but today I read that a little boy died on that roller coaster  He was 3.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/chibrknews-boy-3-dies-after-fall-from-norridge-rollercoaster-20110402,0,1456582.story


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

OMG! The same ride you originally posted about? I just read this article an hour ago and felt so sick. That poor family.

Be gentle to yourself Mama. Hug your baby and know that she is OK.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

How awful for that family! I didn't see or respond to this last year but honestly, I would have had an issue with what you described. There is a very clean, family friendly, well-maintained theme park near us that we frequent and I'm okay with the rides at but the place you described sounded creepy and I hate places that feel creepy to me.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

So sad.


----------



## beenmum (Nov 29, 2010)

My son broke his leg in three places on a kiddie ride ( the Zeddy Ride if your Canadian) b/c they had the wrong type of buckle on the ride and he fell 4 feet to the ground at 16 months old.

The ride looked safe. He had used it many times. But when he leaned forward it became apparent that they put on a cpmoression buckle (you push both prongs to unlatch it, instead of pressing the button in the middle).

The Emergency stop button was located on the top of the ride housing ....6 feet off the ground. (The ride only went 4 feet).

Kids rides can be dangerou si f not maintained correctly, manufactored correctly or ridden correctly...even if they look safe.

Thats my rant.


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

I wouldn't even let a 3yo ride alone. It was a ride where these little airplane cars (shaped like bananas) are all attatched to long arms and spin around a tall pole while going up and down (think merry-go-round). Anyways- THEY LET HER RIDE ALONE.







I was pretty angry at them for this and their defense was that "oh, she was on the broken one anyways, so it didn't carry her into the air, just stayed at ground level". Ugh. So she was on a broken on top of it.


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

This is in reference to the above quote.

I am completely with you on this one. I would never let a child your childs age alone on a ride, and not a 3 yo either. I would have been furious at those people.

In answer to your question, perhaps 4 or 5.


----------



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Was that the same ride? I saw this story this morning too (we are in Chicago burbs, though I have never heard of this place) and was so sad. My DS turns 3 on Saturday and I can't imagine what that family is going through. That being said, I grew up not really being allowed to go on rides like that or carnival rides because my dad always thought they were shoddy and could break down easily. I have to agree with that. Also, most places like this have pretty young teenagers working there, texting on their cell phones instead of paying attention to the safety of the ride. I won't let DS go on those kinds of things. And frankly, since he *hated* the one merry-go-round we took him on I don't think he will be heart-broken.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *New_Natural_Mom*
> 
> Was that the same ride? I saw this story this morning too (we are in Chicago burbs, though I have never heard of this place) and was so sad. My DS turns 3 on Saturday and I can't imagine what that family is going through. That being said, I grew up not really being allowed to go on rides like that or carnival rides because my dad always thought they were shoddy and could break down easily. I have to agree with that. Also, most places like this have pretty young teenagers working there, texting on their cell phones instead of paying attention to the safety of the ride. I won't let DS go on those kinds of things. And frankly, since he *hated* the one merry-go-round we took him on I don't think he will be heart-broken.


Yes, the little roller coaster at Go Bananas.  So so sad. My heart is just breaking for that family. The operators are teenagers. I'm just so angry over all of this. DD really wanted her next birthday party to be at that place (in December, haha) but I'm not sure I want that to happen. We'll probably go bowling


----------



## lilmom (Nov 9, 2008)

Ugh, how terrible! I did not reply to this post last year but I recently was discussing with my DH the fact that I feel DS is much to young to go on a roller coaster ride, even one made for little kids. He is 3 and a half. He is also very tall for his age...but there is just no way. Too little, too much risk. Sorry, but he is my only child. I know that the chances are that nothing would happen, but if it did, I would never, ever forgive myself. I feel so terrible for that family.


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

My dd almost died on a ride that did not lock properly. It was a carnival that comes in the summer to our city. My dd and the other girl held on for dear life. They company/attendant denied faulty locks,and said the girls were locked in place. Whatever! We no longer go to those city carnivals.Not worth the risk. I will take them to places that actually check the rides.

That could have been your dd that died,but I am sure family does not see it that way.Poor little boy.


----------



## Phoenix~Mama (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow! I guess we should really trust our Mama instincts. That poor family! I can't even imagine. :-(


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

I just thought I would add something that most parents aren't aware of. In most states, perhaps all states, there is no regulatory body at all responsible for inspection and maintence. There are no standards. There are no inspections. There is no testing. There is no real training of employees. There is no oversight. Height/weight are guesstimated by the companies.

Even in my state, CA, you know with Disneyland, there is very little oversight. Yes, responsible companies try and be responsible. They want to avoid injuries and avoid liability. But there is little to no oversight.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

I just thought I would add something that most parents aren't aware of. In most states, perhaps all states, there is no regulatory body at all responsible for inspection and maintence. There are no standards. There are no inspections. There is no testing. There is no real training of employees. There is no oversight. Height/weight are guesstimated by the companies.

Even in my state, CA, you know with Disneyland, there is very little oversight. Yes, responsible companies try and be responsible. They want to avoid injuries and avoid liability. But there is little to no oversight.


----------

